# Blocking devices on a DLink ADSL-Wireless Router



## harshgupta16 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a DLink 2730U ADSL cum Wireless Router with Airtel broadband and wifi. As everyone in my family has a wifi-enabled device, I want to know the procedure to blocking a particular wireless device from accessing the wifi. I have read about the MAC filter but for that I guess I'd need the MAC address of that particular device.

I particularly need to block a Samsung Wave 525 mobile from accessing my wifi.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Use MAC filter and give the access to only the device's you trust.


----------



## harshgupta16 (Jul 10, 2012)

How do I use the MAC filter?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2012)

1.Open your web browser and type *192.168.1.1 in the address bar of browser. Then enter the user name “admin” and password “ admin” in the popup box. Now the first page of Modem Configuration page will be displayed.

2. In the page Click the Wireless Menu

3. Now go to the MAC Filter Menu under Wireless

4. Click on Allow add the MAC addresses of the known devices which you want to connect to your network


----------



## harshgupta16 (Jul 11, 2012)

I had this figured out, what I actually meant was how do I know the MAC filter of the device I need to block, which in my case is a Samsung mobile.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Samsung device info will show the mac id.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

Your router will also show connected devices' MAC address.


----------



## harshgupta16 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, got it! Thanks a ton!


----------

